# Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

Having a bit of trouble, any help? It is too long for the rad support. Any tricks?
4:32pm aug 23rd
I have been messing with this all day to no avail


































_Modified by DubbleTrubble at 4:29 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6 (DubbleTrubble)*

It's tight but it fits. What fuel injectors do you plan on running?


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Fitting a (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_It's tight but it fits. What fuel injectors do you plan on running?

doesn't fit at all, actually– see pics. I spoke with Luis and he said they would fix it. So we are all good.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (DubbleTrubble)*

you might have to hack up your radiator support cause i know i did


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Fitting a (98rzvr6)*

I just email a guy from Norway that got a sri from me and didn't have any problems mounting it that I know of, I asked for pics too
sorry for ur inconvenience


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Fitting a (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_I just email a guy from Norway that got a sri from me and didn't have any problems mounting it that I know of, I asked for pics too
sorry for ur inconvenience 

No problem but, as you can see I am definitely not making it up. even if it fit tightly, it would still have to allow for a little engine movement.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Fitting a (DubbleTrubble)*

euro core support huh.


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6 (DubbleTrubble)*

Juan now has my money and the manifold, with the intent to pay me back when hes ready.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Fitting a (DubbleTrubble)*

My euro rad support has been causing all kind of problem for all the us built engine bay mods. had to bust up my euro rad for the kenetics motorsport 12v vr6 intercooler. good thing i had my us bumper and rad laying around as i had to cut the mounting points from the us rad and mount them to the us bumper after i cut that up.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

im gonna go out on a limb here and say its the euro rad support!


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6 (DubbleTrubble)*

i had the same problem with mine i just hacked the crap out of the rad support.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6 (DubbleTrubble)*

With SRI with Mk2/Mk3 cars you are going to have to hack stuff to make it work. 
I had to do a lot of hacking and trimming and test fitting when I did mine. But, I did not use the Juan SRI. I used the Flipside Customs SRI. 
You just have to make it fit.. Just think outside the box.
What ever is in the way trim it..


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (92gtikid)*

dont get me wrong its a great piece for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even if you trim the rad support.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_im gonna go out on a limb here and say its the euro rad support! 

yeah im with ya on that one,


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_im gonna go out on a limb here and say its the euro rad support! 

agreed. iirc, they were built around a stock rad support and not the euro versions. once you start to play with cars like this, EVERYTHING is custom.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (-THROTTLE-)*

i have the stock rad support and had the same problem


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
agreed. iirc, they were built around a stock rad support and not the euro versions. once you start to play with cars like this, EVERYTHING is custom.

Seems the Schimmel ones don't have this problem...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbleTrubble)*

you can't use the stock fans even with the schimmel unit on a corrado...


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_you can't use the stock fans even with the schimmel unit on a corrado...


got a mk3


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbleTrubble)*

his design is totally different. shorter runners, different sized plenum, etc. juans was built in a mk3, and its still in there. youll always have to make room...sucks but thats how it is.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_you can't use the stock fans even with the schimmel unit on a corrado...

Wrong, you can use the stock fans.

Schimmel Manifold Stock fans/rad support. All you need is the 30 degree section to clear the fan shroud (not pictured)

















_Modified by DeckManDubs at 2:28 PM 9-12-2008_


_Modified by DeckManDubs at 2:29 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Fitting a (juan ) SRI VR6 (DubbleTrubble)*

Dear juan mancera,

You have sent a pending full or partial refund to Thomas Kennedy ([email protected]).
It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

Message to Buyer:
-----------------------------------
Payment Details
-----------------------------------

Date Payment Sent: Aug. 2, 2008
Amount: $480.00 USD
Thank you for using PayPal!
The PayPal Team
Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account and click the Help link in the top right corner of any PayPal page.
PayPal Email ID PP286


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (juan8595)*

juan and luis - stand up guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im getting my intercooler and short runner done today


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (-THROTTLE-)*

had mine done saturday. everything fit 100% with a STOCK rad support. only thing we did was cut an area out for my dipstick handle.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Fitting a (-THROTTLE-)*

well that is the problem his dosent fit


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Wrong, you can use the stock fans.

Schimmel Manifold Stock fans/rad support. All you need is the 30 degree section to clear the fan shroud (not pictured)


But that doesn't work on all Corrados. I've seen Canadian and Euro Corrados where the elbow causes the throttle to hit the Fan shroud.
Best solution? Throw the POS VW fans in the trash can and fit some lighter, more efficient, less current sapping slimline fans.
Bill fabs some top stuff, but he's only working from the cars he gets in the shop. Ditto with other SRIs. VW in their infinite wisdom keep changing things throughout a car's lifecycle.


----------

